# Trenton, MI - ISO Bin blocks



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looking for about 30 mafia/bin blocks close to 48183. looking for 2x2x6. Send me a message or post.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looking for about 30 mafia/bin blocks close to 48183. looking for 2x2x6. Send me a message or post.


Check your local redi mix plants Thumbs Up


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Check your local redi mix plants Thumbs Up


If only he knew someone in that biz...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

m_ice said:


> Check your local redi mix plants Thumbs Up


Did that. No ones making blocks in the winter. Nearest plant is Ann Arbor which is a couple hour drive round trip. I'd have to make 7 trips with two trucks because of weight


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> If only he knew someone in that biz...


I do know someone in that business, there nearest plant with blocks is A2.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did that. No ones making blocks in the winter. Nearest plant is Ann Arbor which is a couple hour drive round trip. I'd have to make 7 trips with two trucks because of weight


Get a GN trailer that fits 8 skidsteers.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did that. No ones making blocks in the winter. Nearest plant is Ann Arbor which is a couple hour drive round trip. I'd have to make 7 trips with two trucks because of weight


That sucks...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

What about a plant that makes CMU's


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did that. No ones making blocks in the winter. Nearest plant is Ann Arbor which is a couple hour drive round trip. I'd have to make 7 trips with two trucks because of weight


 Maybe someone will move them for you reasonable. Things are a little slow now.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

What about a place like Fendt Products in Farmington? Or someone like them. They're expensive but we have a place in illinois that makes blocks and bricks as well as bin blocks.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

m_ice said:


> What about a place like Fendt Products in Farmington? Or someone like them. They're expensive but we have a place in illinois that makes blocks and bricks as well as bin blocks.


Farmington is probably a wee bit further than Ann Arbor.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did that. No ones making blocks in the winter. Nearest plant is Ann Arbor which is a couple hour drive round trip. I'd have to make 7 trips with two trucks because of weight


I'd say you need a bigger truck ...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> I'd say you need a bigger truck ...


Agreed


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Farmington is probably a wee bit further than Ann Arbor.


Fendt doesn't make those...Have 8-10 on the ground in Detroit...Call and tell them you will take them..Ryan's Buddy Hillbilly Charlie will load you


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did that. No ones making blocks in the winter. Nearest plant is Ann Arbor which is a couple hour drive round trip. I'd have to make 7 trips with two trucks because of weight


Have you ever seen those big trucks on the road with flatbed trailers and lots of tires and "rims" . @BUFF

Those guys can haul a bunch at once and most likely cheaper than you can haul them.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have you ever seen those big trucks on the road with flatbed trailers and lots of tires and "rims" . @BUFF
> 
> Those guys can haul a bunch at once and most likely cheaper than you can haul them.


He can't see the Forrest through the trees...He thinks he is saving money


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> He can't see the Forrest through the trees...He thinks he is saving money


Understood...he did use a mulch blower last year...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Understood...he did use a mulch blower last year...


Is he now the Mulch King of Fantasy Island??


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> He can't see the Forrest through the trees...He thinks he is saving money


On Fantasy Island don't have to be worried aboot trivial things like saving money...….


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Is he now the Mulch King of Fantasy Island??


Apparently...he wants to store his mulch in the middle of the runway at the aerodrome.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently...he wants to store his mulch in the middle of the runway at the aerodrome.


Im thinking the 1%ers will be upset they have nowhere to land their Jets


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have you ever seen those big trucks on the road with flatbed trailers and lots of tires and "rims" . @BUFF
> 
> Those guys can haul a bunch at once and most likely cheaper than you can haul them.


The kid next door to my shop had a few semi loads of those delivered last spring. I want to say they were fitting 18-20 on a load and charging him $200 or $250 a load?

I don't think that it is possible to haul them yourself for under $13 a brick

I can check with him and see where he was getting them.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> The kid next door to my shop had a few semi loads of those delivered last spring. I want to say they were fitting 18-20 on a load and charging him $200 or $250 a load?
> 
> I don't think that it is possible to haul them yourself for under $13 a brick
> 
> I can check with him and see where he was getting them.


I think trucking them from BFE Illinois to Fantasy island would be cost prohibitive


----------



## clcare2 (Feb 4, 2014)

Try this place they always seem to be able to get blocks.
www.48barriers.com


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> I think trucking them from BFE Illinois to Fantasy island would be cost prohibitive


Very well could be, but on the other hand... how do you know that he was not getting them trucked from Fantasy Island to BFE Illinois?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have you ever seen those big trucks on the road with flatbed trailers and lots of tires and "rims" . @BUFF
> 
> Those guys can haul a bunch at once and most likely cheaper than you can haul them.


Weight limit on fantasy island bridge is 26 tons. Not sure what those trucks gross, but we could certainly get it to Trenton.
Thanks Mark Thumbs Up

for your record, I did inquire about delivery, but the supplier using doing delivery until spring


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> Fendt doesn't make those...Have 8-10 on the ground in Detroit...Call and tell them you will take them..Ryan's Buddy Hillbilly Charlie will load you


I'll do that, guy named Neil told me the only plant was Ann Arbor and they had over 200

thank you


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> Im thinking the 1%ers will be upset they have nowhere to land their Jets


The .01%ers have helicopters...

the rest of us pay a troll bridge fee.

10 bucks with truck and trailer. anything over 4 axles must have a weigh ticket or they get a 500$ fine


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> The .01%ers have helicopters...
> 
> the rest of us pay a troll bridge fee.
> 
> 10 bucks with truck and trailer. anything over 4 axles must have a weigh ticket or they get a 500$ fine


I think I have the answer:
A sikorsy CH-53. it can lift 33 ton.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> I think I have the answer:
> A sikorsy CH-53. it can lift 33 ton.


We could have someone haul the sand and cement over the bridge and make the blocks here, we have plenty of h2o....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> I think I have the answer:
> A sikorsy CH-53. it can lift 33 ton.


Afterall....the .01% have helichoppers.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'll do that, guy named Neil told me the only plant was Ann Arbor and they had over 200
> 
> thank you


What did Bob say...?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> What did Bob say...?


Bob didn't say anything, he was bizzie...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'll do that, guy named Neil told me the only plant was Ann Arbor and they had over 200
> 
> thank you


Neil is a Moron...Typical desk jockey that doesn't have a clue..


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> Neil is a Moron...Typical desk jockey that doesn't have a clue..


I'll take those 8 blocks in detroit, wanna pm me a number to call?
Still unsure of who I can have haul the majority
Miles won't, kornelffl won't,


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

How many miles is it?
Maybe UShip?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

m_ice said:


> How many miles is it?
> Maybe UShip?


42


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> 42


That sucks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Maybe you can get Devcon to haul them out in the truck of his car like the old Johnny Cash song... one piece at a time Thumbs Up


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Maybe you can get Devcon to haul them out in the truck of his car like the old Johnny Cash song... one piece at a time Thumbs Up


Maybe two if he takes his van...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/d/grosse-pointe-concrete-cribbing-blocks/7066842049.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maybe two if he takes his van...
> 
> View attachment 201238


Hanging around the Quickie Mart again I see...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/d/grosse-pointe-concrete-cribbing-blocks/7066842049.html


Probably has them still because he wants $112


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hanging around the Quickie Mart again I see...


Yeah lines at QuickTrip were really long....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Freshwater said:


> https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/d/grosse-pointe-concrete-cribbing-blocks/7066842049.html


price I got was 2650 for 35 blocks delivered to Trenton that's with superior doing the delivery


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> price I got was 2650 for 35 blocks delivered to Trenton that's with superior doing the delivery


Ouch!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> price I got was 2650 for 35 blocks delivered to Trenton that's with superior doing the delivery


Single handedly financing Defcon's retirement.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Single handedly financing Defcon's retirement.


I mentioned his name, and they added 10%...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I mentioned his name, and they added 10%...


Only 10%..... he must be oof this game


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

clcare2 said:


> Try this place they always seem to be able to get blocks.
> www.48barriers.com


Received a quote from them, they were at 4950.00


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

m_ice said:


> Ouch!


$75 a block delivered...Seems like a fair price..


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> $75 a block delivered...Seems like a fair price..


I had to go through an alternative source this last time and paid 65 each for 6', I thought that was high but used to 45 picked up


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> The kid next door to my shop had a few semi loads of those delivered last spring. I want to say they were fitting 18-20 on a load and charging him $200 or $250 a load?
> 
> I don't think that it is possible to haul them yourself for under $13 a brick
> 
> I can check with him and see where he was getting them.


That does not sound right for 6 footers without running an 8 axle trailer or a B train and I don't think you guys do that in your state.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Whatever you decide you better hurry up some of the counties have just posted spring weight restrictions.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Whatever you decide you better hurry up some of the counties have just posted spring weight restrictions.


Doesn't there need to be frost in the ground to enforce frost laws...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Are blocks salt free?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Doesn't there need to be frost in the ground to enforce frost laws...


Sure


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Doesn't there need to be frost in the ground to enforce frost laws...


No.
https://www.oilfieldjobshop.com/art...ak-up-what-does-it-mean-for-oilfield-workers/
Its the same for other industries, such as logging, etc.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Doesn't there need to be frost in the ground to enforce frost laws...


The boy and I were just talking about that last week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

So, the ice road trucks will need floaters?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Whatever you decide you better hurry up some of the counties have just posted spring weight restrictions.


Seen that


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 201252


Has to see if that was a joke, never heard of a frost law.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That does not sound right for 6 footers without running an 8 axle trailer or a B train and I don't think you guys do that in your state.


They are about 3800-4000 pounds each for six footers...Phil is pretty good at math so we will let him figure it out


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Single handedly financing Defcon's retirement.


My buddy's on plowsite and the rest of the American tax payers are gonna do that when the government bails out the Central States pension fund...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> They are about 3800-4000 pounds each for six footers...Phil is pretty good at math so we will let him figure it out


Weight limit on bridge is 26 tons, I told them to drive really really fast....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> My buddy's on plowsite and the rest of the American tax payers are gonna do that when the government bails out the Central States pension fund...


Bernie is going to save us.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That does not sound right for 6 footers without running an 8 axle trailer or a B train and I don't think you guys do that in your state.


Beats me?

63,000lbs of blocks if they are 3500 lbs a piece at 18 blocks.

Don't know what the truck tares at. Our Pete with the hopper bottom hangs in 25K neighborhood so you are right... it does seem high... I know they were day cabs so those are lighter, and I have no idea what a flatbed tares at either.

Hold please. I will ask him to find out for sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 201252


Idiots


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Idiots


Watch your loaded salt truck


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That does not sound right for 6 footers without running an 8 axle trailer or a B train and I don't think you guys do that in your state.












Wow.. yep your are 100% correct Randy. only a dozen on each truck load he said.

paid $30 a piece at the redimix plant. Trucking was $200 a load - 18 miles loaded - says they estimated his blocks at 3500lbs a piece


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Watch your loaded salt truck


I'll watch it go up the road with a full load.

I'm really screwed...the 500 or so feet of my road is not Class A. They never put signs up though. Unfortunately the salt delivery guys won't chance it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

The last time i got some was either last year or the year before. I got 42, 6ft blocks that was 2, 8 axle trailer (plus 3 axles on the tractor) I paid $2100. for all delivered. Comes out to $50. each delivered per full load.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Weight limit on bridge is 26 tons, I told them to drive really really fast....


Ewe go fast enough your don't need no stinky bridge... just don't forget the "YEE HAA"


----------

